# Latenzprobleme bei WoW



## Asterios (30. November 2009)

Nabend,

ich spiele mittlerweile seit ca.4 Jahren problemlos WoW mit meinem DSL-Light (mehr gibs bei uns leider nicht).
Es gab auch eig. nie Probleme, konnte TS und alles wunderbar nebenbei laufen lassen.

Nun hab ich aber seit ein paar Tagen das Problem, dass gerade in 25er Raids meine Latenz bei Bossen rasant ansteigt und ich dann einen Disconnect bekomme.
Hab dann mal TS ausgemacht und dann ging es meistens. Aber ganz darauf verzichten kann ich ja beim Raid logischerweise nicht.

Hab schon alles ausprobiert, also TS Bandbreite reguliert, WoW Repair drüber laufen lassen, GM gefragt, Spiel komplett neu aufgesetzt... Alles ohne Erfolg.

Hat vielleicht jemand noch einen Tipp für mich, was ich dagegen machen könnte ?

mfg


----------



## Rethelion (30. November 2009)

Hast du schonmal deine Netzwerkkarten-Einstellungen geändert so wie es hier steht?
http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article.xml...categoryId=2099


----------



## shockvoice (30. November 2009)

Ich hab hier mal was aus unserem Gildenforum dazu gequotet.
Hat nen Guildmember von uns die Tage Online gestellt eventuell hilft es Dir.



> Dieser Thread ist für Leute, die das Optimum aus ihrem System herausholen wollen. Jemand, der sich mit 25 fps und 150ms zufrieden gibt, braucht nicht weiterzulesen.
> 
> 
> 1. Leatrix Latency Fix: http://www.wowinterface.com/downloads/info...LatencyFix.html
> ...


----------



## Dagonzo (30. November 2009)

Also ich würde jetzt da keine großen Experimente mit irgenwelchen teilweise dubiosen Progammen. Bei einigen der aufgelisteten weis ich von vorn herein das sie nix bringen.

Oftmals ist ein Addon dafür verantwortlich. In letzter Zeit verstärkt bei Questhelper Addons. Vielleicht von Blizzard beachsichtigt, weil mit Patch 3.3 ein eigenes Addon dazu kommt, wer weis.^^


----------



## Animalm4st3r (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich muss immer wieder über diese Ominösen LatenzFix Programme und Registry änderungen lachen.... wenn man sich genauer mit der Materie beschäftigt ändert das Reingarnichts auser das da anstatt 150ms 50ms steht die gefühlte änderung der Spiel Performance findet nur bei den leuten im Kopf statt weil sie sehen woah 50ms man ist das schnell. Was dabei aber häufig vergessen wird ist das das bei anderen sachen wie z.B. Internet Streams zu Porblem und Daten fehlern kommen kann weil fehlerhaften Datenpakete erst verspätet erneut gesendet werden.

Zu der Sache mit dem Grafikspeicher ich hab es Ausprobiert und es funktioniert es lädt wesehntlich schneller aber die FPS bleiben gleich und das das ja von der Grafikkarte kommt ändert es auch nichts an deinem Ping

Grafiktreiber ändern da auch nix.

Was du noch machen kannst ist deinen Provider anrufen das sie mal deine Leitung resetten sollen und gegebenenfalls einmal durchmessen ob da irgendwelche Probleme sind.


----------



## Kelzón (1. Dezember 2009)

ist zwar schon alt aber ich habs damals gemacht und die latenz hat sich enorm verbessert 
ob es jetz mit wotlk noch geht ka ich hab wow nur einmal installiert bis her und diese registry änderung
vorgenommen udn es hat serh gut funktioniert bei mir 
ein versuch ises wert bevor man zum isp geht und er evtl sogar die leitung drosselt
klick mich 
meine fps udn ms haben sich durch der änderung verbessert

aber hoh elatenz muss nicht nur an der i net verbindung liegen 
meistens liegt es am sys wow braucht merh leistung als so mancher annimt
es kann auch an einem vollen realm liegen vor allem zu stoß zeiten 
am frühen abend und am we 

aber die registry änderung würd ich ma versuchen 
fasl dies irgendwas schrottet was ich bezweifel 
gib immer noch die repair exe.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (1. Dezember 2009)

Registry änderungen sollte man nur nach einer sehr genauen Anleitung vornehmen, macht man etwas falsch startet beim nächstenmal der PC vllt nicht mehr.


----------



## Ogil (1. Dezember 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Ich muss immer wieder über diese Ominösen LatenzFix Programme und Registry änderungen lachen.... wenn man sich genauer mit der Materie beschäftigt ändert das Reingarnichts auser das da anstatt 150ms 50ms steht die gefühlte änderung der Spiel Performance findet nur bei den leuten im Kopf statt weil sie sehen woah 50ms man ist das schnell. Was dabei aber häufig vergessen wird ist das das bei anderen sachen wie z.B. Internet Streams zu Porblem und Daten fehlern kommen kann weil fehlerhaften Datenpakete erst verspätet erneut gesendet werden.


Wer sich genauer mit der Materie beschaeftigt versteht auch was da passiert. Denn die Aenderung bewirkt NICHT, dass fehlerhafte Pakete erst verspaetet neu gesendet werden - eher im Gegenteil. Durch die Aenderungen erzwingt man eine direkte Bestaetigung jedes einzelnen Pakets anstatt die Bestaetigungen zu sammeln. Das Problem bei Streams ist, dass durch den Mehr-Traffic der Stream langsamer wird.

Wo ich allerdings zustimme ist, dass man dafuer nicht irgendwelche Programme nehmen sollte, die einem irgendwas in der Registry rumwurscheln und denen man dafuer natuerlich auch die vollen Rechte geben muss. Ich wuesste wo ich Keylogger einbauen wuerde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (1. Dezember 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Wer sich genauer mit der Materie beschaeftigt versteht auch was da passiert. Denn die Aenderung bewirkt NICHT, dass fehlerhafte Pakete erst verspaetet neu gesendet werden - eher im Gegenteil. Durch die Aenderungen erzwingt man eine direkte Bestaetigung jedes einzelnen Pakets anstatt die Bestaetigungen zu sammeln. Das Problem bei Streams ist, dass durch den Mehr-Traffic der Stream langsamer wird.
> 
> Wo ich allerdings zustimme ist, dass man dafuer nicht irgendwelche Programme nehmen sollte, die einem irgendwas in der Registry rumwurscheln und denen man dafuer natuerlich auch die vollen Rechte geben muss. Ich wuesste wo ich Keylogger einbauen wuerde
> 
> ...


Gut hab ich mich halt vertan aber es bleibt dabei das es ne Kosmetische änderung ist zumindest für WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asterios (1. Dezember 2009)

Das mit der Registry hatte ich auch schon probiert.

Hat im Endeffekt leider nichts an meinem Problem geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aL!vE (16. März 2010)

ihr kennt sicher alle das kleine tool noch das es damals für windoof xp gab...
xP antispy oderso...

so gut wie jeder xp user hatte das teil aufm rechner..
und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, hatte das programm ein ähnlichen fix im angebot.. du konntest da 3 oder 4 sachen einstellen tcp/ip dreck etc....
und das hatt auch so gut wie jeder benutzt -.-"

also warum soll der latency fix schädlich sein ? er bewirkt das gleiche wie dies tool für XP gemacht hat..


----------



## Dagonzo (16. März 2010)

Hat hier irgendwer was von "schädlich" geschrieben, ausser du selbst? Es bringt nur nichts, das ist alles.


----------



## aL!vE (16. März 2010)

ich würd mal sagen das "ergebnis" liegt im auge des betrachters...

wer im besitz eines highend pc`s ist, der wird ganz klar von den sachen hier nichts haben!
aber leute die irgendwo am rande der performance krtazen für die sind einige der sachen da doch hilfreich.


----------



## Rethelion (16. März 2010)

Ist doch auch nur ein Placebo und sonst nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (16. März 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ist doch auch nur ein Placebo und sonst nichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So isses aber so lange sich irgendwer nen Effekt einbildet wird es immer wieder kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (16. März 2010)

aL!vE schrieb:


> ich würd mal sagen das "ergebnis" liegt im auge des betrachters...
> 
> wer im besitz eines highend pc`s ist, der wird ganz klar von den sachen hier nichts haben!
> aber leute die irgendwo am rande der performance krtazen für die sind einige der sachen da doch hilfreich.


Auch mit einfachen PC ändert sich an deiner Interleitung nichts und nur darum geht es hier ja. Hat jemand eine schlechten Provider oder die Blizzard-Server sind gerade mal wieder am rumzicken, bringt dir auch der beste High-End-PC nichts.


----------

